# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes >  Κόλπος του Άντεν (Gulf of Aden)

## Παναγιώτης

Ο κόλπος του ¶ντεν είναι ένας σηματικός θαλάσσιος δρόμος αφού από εκέι περνάνε τα πλοία βγαίνοντας από την Ερυθρά  προς Ινδίες, Κίνα, Ιαπωνία αλλά και προς τον Περσικό κόλπο.
Aden.jpg
Aden1.jpg
aden2.jpg

τΑ τελευταία χρόνια υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα πειρατείας κοντά στις ακτες της Σομαλίας. Για την αντιμετώπισήτης έχει ανπτυχτεί εκέι διεθνής ναυτική δύναμη. Αλλά παρόλα αυτά τράι ελληνόκτητα πλοία δέχτηκαν επιθέσεις τον τελευταίο μήνα.

----------


## mastropanagos

Οσες φορες διασχισαμε το κολπο ημασταν σε επαγρυπυνση,ερχοντουσαν συνεχως χαρτια στο καραβι και προειδοποιουσαν για πειρατεια...ε ρε βαρδιες που ειχαν πεσει στη κουβερτα...εκει και στη Σιγκαπουρη..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε κι ένα τέτοιο χαρτί, είναι προαγγελία περιοχής NAVAREA, ενημερώνει για τη διθνή ναυτική δύναμη και προειδοποιεί για τους κινδύνους πειρατείας:

SECURITE
190630 UTC SEP 2008

NAVAREA NINE (.) 191 (.) GULF OF ADEN (.) YEMEN (.) CHARTS BA 6, 2970 AND 4705 (.)

QUOTE

2.   "THIS IS A SPECIAL ADVISORY FOR OPERATORS OF MARITIME VESSELS AND OTHER MARITIME
INTERESTS ON ESTABLISHMENT OF A MARITIME SECURITY PATROL AREA (MSPA) BY COMMANDER, 
COMBINED MARITIME FORCES IN THE GULF OF ADEN (GOA).  COALITION WARSHIPS AND AIRCRAFT 
ARE MAINTAINING PRESENCE IN THE VICINITY OF NORTHERN BOUNDARY:  1230N-045E, 1340N-49E,
1415N-50E, 1440N-53E, AND SOUTHERN BOUNDARY: 1220N-45E, 1335N-49E, 1410N 50E, 1430N-53E.
ESTABLISHMENT OF MSPA DOES NOT ELIMINATE ALL RISK OF CRIMINAL ACTIVITY.  EXTREME CAUTION 
AND VIGILANCE SHOULD CONTINUE TO BE EXERCISED IN GOA AREA TO REDUCE VULNERABILITIES TO
MARITIME CRIME.  COALITION ACTIONS ARE DIRECTED AT COUNTERING DESTABILIZING ACTIVITIES IN
SUPPORT OF OTHER INTERNATIONAL PREVENTIVE EFFORTS.

3.   FOR FURTHER INFORMATION REGARDING THE MSPA, CONTACT MARITIME LIAISON OFFICE (MARLO)
BAHRAIN, TELEPHONE +973-1785-3929, OR BY E-MAIL TO MARLO.BAHRAIN AT THE RATE ME.NAVY.MIL,
OR THE UK MARITIME TRADE OPERATIONS (UKMTO) DUBAI AT +971-50-552-3215 OR BY E-MAIL TO 
UKMTODUBAI AT THE RATE EIM.AE."

4.	  IN THIS CONTEXT, MARINERS ARE ALSO ADVISED TO NOTE THE PROVISIONS OF 
RECOMMENDATIONS TO GOVERNMENTS FOR PREVENTING AND SUPPRESSING PIRACY AND ARMED ROBBERY
AGAINST SHIPS (MSC/CIRC.622/REV.1) AND COMPLY WITH THE GUIDANCE TO SHIPOWNERS AND SHIP
OPERATORS, SHIPMASTERS AND CREWS FOR PREVENTING AND SUPPRESSING ACTS OF PIRACY AND ARMED
ROBBERY AGAINST SHIPS (MSC/CIRC.623/REV.3)

UNQUOTE

(Το πλάτος είναιστη μορφή χχχχ όπου ΧΧ°ΧΧ' δηλαδή το βόρειο όριο στην παράγραφο 2 που γράφεται 
1230N-045E σημάινει 12°30'Β 045°Α)

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ας δούμε κι ένα τέτοιο χαρτί, είναι προαγγελία περιοχής NAVAREA, ενημερώνει για τη διθνή ναυτική δύναμη και προειδοποιεί για τους κινδύνους πειρατείας:
> 
> SECURITE
> 190630 UTC SEP 2008
> 
> NAVAREA NINE (.) 191 (.) GULF OF ADEN (.) YEMEN (.) CHARTS BA 6, 2970 AND 4705 (.)
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> ...


Τι να πω,μια κουβεντα ειπα ολοκληρο ρεπορτο ανεβασες..Εισαι απιστευτος... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Δυό ακόμη ανακοινώσεις ουσιατικές που μπορεί να βοηθήσουν. Ανακοινώθηκαν χθες με την ανακοίνωσε με χθεσινή της εγκύκλιο υπ. αριθ. *6333 / 24.9.2008* η* ΕΕΕ*


*Joint War Committee*
*Suite 358, Lloyd’s, One Lime Street*
*London EC3M 7DQ*
*Tel: (+44) 020 7327 3333 Fax: (+44) 020 7327 4443* 

*Enquiries to: Neil Roberts* 
*Direct Dial: 0207 327 8375*
*Email: neil.roberts@lmalloyds.com*
*JW 2008/002*

*10 September 2008* 
*Defensive Measures for Vessels* 

Members will be aware of the coalition patrolled shipping channel in the Gulf of Aden. This, whilst a positive step is only one part of the picture.

At the recent Joint War Committee meeting, the following basic measures were advised by Aegis Defence Services as the best ways to safeguard vessels transiting the area in addition to using the coalition patrolled channel:

Shipowners should ensure crew have a contact liaison number for use when attacked, preferably posted in the wheelhouse, so they can call for help. This should form part of revised standard operating procedures which should also include emergency drills so the crew know how to react when confronted with a suspicious approach or an attack.

As soon as the vessel enters the area, contact should be made with naval units and other vessels.
The human eye remains the best form of initial defence and so transiting vessels should employ a 24 hour standing watch. All available radars should be used and constantly monitored.

Speed should be maintained and evasive manoeuvres used if necessary. Experience has shown that high pressure fire hoses are very effective at repelling boarders. 

*Summary of possible measures:*
Use of the coalition patrolled channelRevised operating proceduresEmergency drillsHave a contact number in the wheelhouseContact naval units in the areaContact other vessels in the areaStanding watchConstant radar watchMaintain speedManoeuvringUse of fire hosesIn a recent attack, the crew of a North Korean vessel (Dae Hong Dan) were able to reclaim control of the vessel having remained safe in the engineering space. Owners could be asked whether they have made provision for a secure accommodation area, from which the crew could steer and control the vessel. 


*Neil Roberts* 

*Secretary*

----------


## Leo

*Joint War Committee**Suite 358, Lloyd’s, One Lime Street**London EC3M 7DQ**Tel: (+44) 020 7327 3333 Fax: (+44) 020 7327 4443*


*Contact Details for Gulf of Aden Voyages* 
In JW2008/002, a list of basic measures was given which underwriters might expect shipowners to be aware of and could ask about. This has prompted a number of enquiries and in response, Aegis have advised the following which the International Chamber of Shipping will also be circulating to their members, the shipowners:

*For emergency military response*, in order of priority; 

*1)                  * *United Kingdom Maritime Trade Office, Dubai (UKMTO)*  (will relay to naval units)
Cdr David Bancroft, ukmtodubai@hotmail.com
Tel +971 50 552 3215, Fax +971 4 306 5710, Telex (51) 210473 

*2)* *Combined Joint Task Force-Horn of Africa (CJTF-HOA)* has assets, and will also relay
Maritime Security and Safety Officer, Lt Cdr Brett Morash USN,
brett.j.morash@hoa.centcom.mil or brett.j.morash@hoa.usafricom.mil
Tel +253-358-978.

*3)            Maritime Liaison Office -Bahrain (MARLO - Bahrain)* will relay
Capt Tom Hastings, Work: +973-1785-3927, Cell: +973-3944-2117


*To report an attack**,**i*n order of priority;

*1)         IMB Piracy Reporting Centre*

IMB/ICC-CCS 24 Hour Anti Piracy *Helpline* Tel: + 60 3 2031 0014
IMB Piracy Reporting Centre, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia .
Tel + 60 3 2078 5763
Fax + 60 3 2078 5769
Telex MA34199 IMBPCI
E-mail: piracy@icc-ccs.org / imbkl@icc-ccs.org

*2)            Mayday on VHF Channel 16*

*3)         UKMTO Dubai* 

*Background Notes:*

The International Maritime Bureau's Piracy Reporting Centre in Kuala Lumpur is also a good contact point in the event of an attack, well practised in getting relevant information to the correct people to coordinate a response should the situation require it.

Vessels should always have access to VHF Channel 16, the maritime emergency channel, which military vessels keep a listening watch on so a Mayday issued through those means should get to local forces.

The bridge should have a number of different contact details readily to hand, including the Company Security Officer, regional maritime military reporting centres and the International Maritime Bureau. The Company Security Plan and Ship Security Plan (both ISPS requirements) should also list the company's established Standard Operating Procedures in the event of emergency, including contact lists, so the master (and/or designated Ship Security Officer) should have those at hand. 

The local reporting centres, such as MARLO - Bahrain or UKMTO in Dubai, are NCAGS (Naval Cooperation and Guidance to Shipping) organisations and, as such, have been specifically designated as the information exchange point between military forces and commercial vessels.  Contact should be made with one of them when approaching the Gulf of Aden, in case there is any information to be passed on. These offices can then contact the military units if necessary.

*Neil Roberts**Secretary*

----------


## Leo

Απο την Εφημερίδα Ναυτεμπορική, στα Ελληνικά το άρθρο του κ. *ΑΝΤΩΝΗ ΤΣΙΜΠΛΑΚΗ*

*Από Ελληνες ευρωβουλευτές με αφορμή επιθέσεις στη Σομαλία*
*Πρόταση για δύναμη άμεσης επέμβασης κατά της πειρατείας*
Πέμπτη, 25 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008 07:00
URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redirstory.asp?id=1568016 


Τη δημιουργία μίας ναυτικής και αεροπορικής δύναμης άμεσης επέμβασης από όλα τα κράτη, η οποία θα επωμιστεί την αντιμετώπιση της πειρατείας, ζήτησαν χθες οι Ελληνες ευρωβουλευτές στη διάρκεια της έκτακτης συζήτησης που έγινε στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο.

Αφορμή στάθηκαν οι απανωτές επιθέσεις που δέχονται τα πλοία που περνούν από τον κόλπο του ¶ντεν στη Σομαλία. Η περιοχή αυτή χαρακτηρίζεται ως στρατηγικό πέρασμα, αφού συνδέει την Ευρώπη με την ¶πω Ανατολή. Υπολογίζεται ότι περισσότερα από 22.000 πλοία πλέον κάθε χρόνο στη συγκεκριμένη θαλάσσια περιοχή.

Το τελευταίο διάστημα μάλιστα η υπόθεση έχει αποκτήσει και έντονο το ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον, αφού πειρατές επιτέθηκαν σε τρία ελληνόκτητα πλοία. Στις δύο από τις τρεις περιπτώσεις, οι πειρατές οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούν σύγχρονο οπλικό εξοπλισμό (έχουν και ρουκετοβόλα), κατάφεραν δυστυχώς να κυριεύσουν τα πλοία.

Το δυσάρεστο στην υπόθεση είναι ότι στην περιοχή από τις αρχές του έτους οι επιθέσεις ήταν πολλές, και υπολογίζεται ότι μέχρι σήμερα έχουν γίνει περισσότερες από 50, και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει ληφθεί κάποιο μέτρο με επιτυχία. Κάποιο μέτρο που θα αποθαρρύνει τους πειρατές. 

*Ο γαλλικός στρατός*

Το παράδειγμα της επέμβασης του γαλλικού στρατού είναι ενδεικτική. Στις 4 Απριλίου 2008 το γαλλικό ιστιοφόρο «Le Ponant», ενώ βρισκόταν στον κόλπο του ¶ντεν ομάδα οπλισμένων πειρατών επιτέθηκαν και το κατέλαβαν και το οδήγησαν στις ακτές της Σομαλίας. Το σκάφος και τα 30 μέλη του πληρώματος απελευθερώθηκαν στις 12 Απριλίου 2008, όταν οι ειδικές στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις της Γαλλίας επιτέθηκαν σε ιστιοφόρο, συνέλαβαν έξι πειρατές και σκότωσαν άλλους πέντε.

*Οι παρεμβάσεις των εφοπλιστών*

Με αφορμή τα τελευταία περιστατικά ζήτησαν τη συμβολή της ελληνικής πολιτείας και οι έλληνες εφοπλιστές. «Πρώτο θέμα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το θέμα ασφάλειας ναυσιπλοΐας στη Σομαλία και τις επιθέσεις που έχουν γίνει τελευταία σε αρκετά εμπορικά πλοία», χαρακτήρισε μετά την πρόσφατη συνάντησή του με τον ΥΕΝΑΝΠ Αναστάση Παπαληγούρα ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών Νίκος Ευθυμίου.

Αλλά και ο γενικός γραμματέας του Διεθνούς Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού Ευθύμιος Μητρόπουλος μιλώντας για την προσπάθεια που γίνεται για την αντιμετώπιση της πειρατείας αναφέρθηκε πρόσφατα και στις προσπάθειες που καταβάλλει ο ΙΜΟ για ενεργοποιήσει μέσω του Οργανισμού Ηνωμένων Εθνών τις κυβερνήσεις, με στόχο την ανάληψη δράσης για την πάταξη του φαινομένου. Ο κ. Μητρόπουλος όπως είπε με επιστολή του στο γενικό γραμματέα του ΟΗΕ ζήτησε την παράταση του υφιστάμενου ψηφίσματος του Συμβουλίου Ασφαλείας του ΟΗΕ.

Τελευταία εξέλιξη στο θέμα αντιμετώπισης του αρνητικού φαινομένου της πειρατείας, η κίνηση της Ένωσης Εφοπλιστών της Κορέας. Οι κορεάτες εφοπλιστές ζητούν από τη διεθνή κοινότητα και τα ναυτιλιακά κράτη να αναλάβουν δράση κατά των πειρατών στη Σομαλία, στα πρότυπα της επιχείρησης απελευθέρωσης που πραγματοποίησαν με επιτυχία οι γαλλικές ειδικές δυνάμεις. 

*Στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο*

Ο ευρωβουλευτής της Νέας Δημοκρατίας Ιωάννης Βαρβιτσιώτης στην παρέμβασή του για το θέμα στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο μεταξύ άλλων δήλωσε ότι: «Ούτε μπορούμε να κλείνουμε τα μάτια μπροστά σε αυτή την κατάσταση ούτε, ούτε να περιμένουμε το νομικό πλαίσιο για την τιμωρία των πειρατών». 

Ο επικεφαλής των ευρωβουλευτών της Νέας Δημοκρατίας συμπλήρωσε: «Εδώ προκύπτει θέμα άμεσης ενέργειας. Δεν μπορεί να περιμένουμε ούτε τον νέο ναυτικό κώδικα ούτε να κλείνουμε τα μάτια μπροστά σ' αυτή την κατάσταση». Για τον λόγο αυτό κάλεσα το ΝΑΤΟ να παρέμβει στην υπόθεση.

Ανάλογη ήταν και η παρέμβαση του ευρωβουλευτή της Νέας Δημοκρατίας Γιώργου Δημητρακόπουλου.

«Χρειάζεται λοιπόν ένα επιχειρησιακό σχέδιο που να χρησιμοποιεί ναυτικές και εναέριες δυνάμεις, έτσι ώστε να είναι εφικτή και αποτελεσματική η αντιμετώπιση», ανέφερε μεταξύ άλλων και προσέθεσε:

«Και τέλος, υπάρχουν μια σειρά από συσχετισμούς. Ο Επίτροπος Tajani είπε ότι διερευνάται ο συσχετισμός ανάμεσα στην πειρατεία και την τρομοκρατία, εγώ θα προσέθετα και μία ακόμη διάσταση, πρέπει να ερευνηθεί ο συσχετισμός ανάμεσα στην πειρατεία και το οργανωμένο έγκλημα».

*Στον αντίποδα το ΚΚΕ*

Αντίθετη άποψη εξέφρασε ο ευρωβουλευτής του ΚΚΕ Γιώργος Τούσσας. Ο κ. Τούσσας με αφορμή τη συζήτηση στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο για την πειρατεία καταγγέλλει την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση για: «νέα σχέδια ιμπεριαλιστικών επεμβάσεων, με πρόσχημα την αύξηση των κρουσμάτων πειρατείας σε πλοία, ιδιαίτερα στη θαλάσσια περιοχή της Σομαλίας».

«Aυτή τη φορά εφευρέθηκε νέο πρόσχημα: H αύξηση των κρουσμάτων πειρατείας, ιδιαίτερα στο Bόρειο Kέρας της Aφρικής, μία περιοχή στην οποία διασταυρώνονται τα συμφέροντα, οι πολιτικοί και οικονομικοί ανταγωνισμοί των ιμπεριαλιστών και άλλων ανερχόμενων παγκόσμιων οικονομικών δυνάμεων», ανέφερε.

*ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ ΤΣΙΜΠΛΑΚΗΣ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση από το (http://www.icc-ccs.org/prc/piracyreport.php) International Maritime Bureau η παροθυσία της διεθνούς ναυτικής δύναμης δεν μείωσε τον κίνδυνο πειρατείας. Και μάλιστα οι πειρατες δεν διστάζουν να χρεησιμοποιήσουν όπλα όπως πολυβόλα και ρουκέτες (σαν αυτές που είχε η 17 Νοέμβρη). Οι πειρατές αν καταλάβουν το πλόι το κατευθύνουν στις ακτές της Σομαλίας και ζητούν λύτρα για να απελευθερώσουν το πλήρωμα και το πλοίο.
Επιτρίθεντε με ταχύπλοα που πιθανότατα  ξεκινούν από πλοία "μάνες" σύμφωνα πάλι με το International Maritime Bureau (http://www.icc-ccs.org/main/all_piracy_al.php) έχουν εντοπιστεί τρία ύποπτα πλοία, που ενδέχεται να είανι βάσεις πειρατών. Δύο μεγάλα αλιευτικά ρώσικης κατασκευής το ένα με το όνομα BURUM OCEAN:
Burum1.jpg
Burum2.jpg
Και το άλλο με ονομα ARENA ή ATHENAQ
Athena_sml.jpg
όπως κι ένα μπλέ ρυμουλκό.
To International Maritime Bureau συστήνει να διατηρείται εικοσιτετράωρη σκοπιά τόσο στο ραντάρ όσο και οπτικά και να ανφέρεται κάθε ύποπτη κίνηαση στα Tel: +603 2031 0014 / +603 2078 5763, email: piracy@icc-ccs.org / imbkl@icc-ccs.org

Όπως είπε κι ο mastropanagos  συνέχεια φτάνουν τέτοια ραπόρτα στα πλοάι που πλέουν στην περιοχή και για εμάς που τα διαβάζουμε από το σπίτι μας δεν λένε και πολλά αλλά αν έισαι σε ένα βαπόρι μεσοπέλαγα...

----------


## Leo

*INADEQUATE RESPONSE BY GOVERNMENTS AND THEIR NAVAL FORCES IS UNACCEPTABLE SAYS INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING INDUSTRY* 


The international shipping industry (represented by BIMCO, ICS/ISF, INTERCARGO and INTERTANKO and the International Transport Workers’ Federation) is dismayed by recent comments, attributed to leaders of the Coalition Task Force operating in the Gulf of Aden, that it is not the job of navy forces to protect merchant ships and their crews from increasingly frequent attacks from pirates operating out of Somalia.

The pirates are now attacking ships on a daily basis with machine guns and rocket propelled grenades, and currently holding over 200 seafarers hostage.  The pirates are operating with impunity, and governments stand idly by. 

If civil aircraft were being hijacked on a daily basis, the response of governments would be very different.  Yet ships, which are the lifeblood of the global economy, are seemingly out of sight and out of mind.  This apparent indifference to the lives of merchant seafarers and the consequences for society at large is simply unacceptable.

The shipping industry is utterly amazed that the world’s leading nations, with the naval resources at their disposal, are unable to maintain the security of one of the world’s most strategically important seaways, linking Europe to Asia via the Red Sea/Suez Canal. 

Since 9/11, the international shipping industry has spent billions of dollars to comply with stringent new security requirements, agreed by the international community to address concerns about terrorism.  Yet when merchant ships – which carry 90% of world trade and keep the world economy moving - are subject to attack by violent pirates, the response of many governments is that it is not their problem and that ships should hire mercenaries to protect themselves. 

The arming of merchant ships, as suggested by the Task Force, will almost certainly put the lives of ships’ crews in even greater danger and is likely to escalate the level of violence employed by the pirates.  It would also be illegal under the national law of many ships’ flag states and in many of the countries to which they are trading.      

The industry understands that military resources are stretched and that the Coalition Task Force is doing what it can, consistent with current rules of engagement provided by participating governments.

But the international shipping industry, in the strongest possible way, urges governments to commit the necessary navy vessels now, and to ensure they have the freedom to engage forcefully against any act of piracy in the Gulf of Aden.

Governments must issue clear rules of engagement to allow naval forces to intercept and take appropriate action against  these violent pirates, and the oceangoing ‘motherships’ from which the pirates are operating, as permitted by UN Security Council Resolution 1816, of 2 June 2008, and existing international law about the rights of States to repress criminal acts on the high seas.

Governments must also ensure that these pirates and armed robbers, who are terrorising the high seas, are brought to justice in a court of law and are not allowed to resume their piratical activities unimpeded because of governments’ unwillingness to take the necessary action.

There should be no doubt that the situation is now so serious that major shipping companies, who are currently negotiating with charterers to avoid transiting the Gulf of Aden and the Red Sea/Suez Canal all together, will decide to redirect their ships via the Cape of Good Hope.  This would add several weeks to the duration of many ships’ voyages and would have severe consequences for international trade, the maintenance of inventories and the price of fuel and raw materials.  This would also affect not just those countries to which cargoes are destined but all global seaborne trade, a consequence which, in the current economic climate, must surely be avoided. 

A repeat of the crisis in the early 1970s, when the Suez Canal was closed and shipping was similarly diverted around the Cape of Good Hope, must be prevented at all cost, thus this call for urgent measures now  – today and not tomorrow!

It cannot escape notice that the supply of consumer goods – the majority of which are carried from Asia to Europe via this vital sea lane - could be also seriously affected. 

The international shipping industry recognises that the United Nations’ International Maritime Organization (IMO), with whom it continues to liaise daily, has acknowledged the massive severity of the problem and has similarly implored the United Nations and the UN Security Council to ensure that appropriate action is taken.  But far greater urgency is required by governments and their navies, particularly those in the Coalition Task Force who are in the best position to restore security to this critical trade artery.

We need action, not words or rhetoric.  What is at stake are the lives of merchant seafarers and the security of world trade.  

End

Notes:
UN Security Council Resolution 1816, adopted on 2 June, permits States co-operating with Somalia's Transitional Federal Government, for a period of six months, to enter the country's territorial waters and use "all necessary means" to repress acts of piracy and armed robbery at sea, in a manner consistent with relevant provisions of international law.


The United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), Article 105, states ‘On the high seas, or in any other place outside the jurisdiction of any State, every State may seize a pirate ship or aircraft taken by piracy and under the control of pirates, and arrest the persons and seize the property on board’.   The rights of States to act against criminal acts at sea is reinforced by the IMO Convention for the Suppression of Unlawful Acts Against the Safety of Maritime Navigation (SUA Convention).


Since 9/11, shipping companies and their crews have had to comply with the IMO International Ship and Port Facility Security (ISPS) Code, adopted in 2002, and various new cargo security requirements within the context of the World Customs Organization ‘SAFE Framework’. The cost of compliance, aimed at protecting the international community from the risk of terrorism, amounts to billions of dollars.   
Additional information about the most recent pirate attacks against ships off Somalia can be found at www.icc-ccs.org/prc/piracyreport.php

General information about the international shipping industry can be found at www.shippingfacts.com

For more details please contact: 

BIMCO
Peter Grube pg@bimco.org
Tel : +45 44 36 6800 

ICS/ISF (International Chamber of Shipping/International Shipping Federation)
Simon Bennett simon.bennett@marisec.org 
Tel : +44 20 7417 8844 

INTERCARGO
Rob Lomas  rob.lomas@intercargo.org 
Tel : +44 20 7977 7030 

INTERTANKO
Bill Box bill.box@intertanko.com
Tel : +44 20 7977 7010  

ITF Sam Dawson dawson_sam@itf.org.uk 
Tel: +44 20 7940 9260
Source: BIMCO

----------


## Eng

Παλι θα γινω κακος ομως...θα πρεπει μα σημειωθει και αυτο..
Οπου υπάρχει "πολεμος" ανθίζει και το παραεμποριο. Ειναι κλασικο φαινομενο πλεον να ζητείται απο καράβια η συμμετοχη ενοπλης φρουρας (μισθοφοροι δλδ) οπου εναντι αμοιβης που αγγιζουν μεχρι και τα $50.000 (κοστιζουν περιπου 10000/μερα) να ανεβαινουν στο πλοιο απο το point B της International Course (με συγχωρειτε αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πιο ειναι αυτο το λιμανι) και βγαινου στην εισοδο της Ερυθρας. 
Η αληθεια ειναι, οπως εχω ακουσει σε αρκετες συζητησεις, οτι το προβλημα της πειρατιας δεν λυνεται με τετοιους τροπους (ενοπλους) γιατι τοτε θα προχωρισουμε σε ανταρτοπολεμο με βασικες παραπλευρες απώλιες, τις ζωες των ναυτικων. 
Ας ελπίσουμε τα πραγματα να εξομαλυνθουν γιατι κακα τα ψεματα, αυτο το περασμα ειναι τεραστιας οικονομικης σημασιας.

----------


## leodint63

Τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια έχουμε δει πως η Γαλλία και η Αμερική αντιμετώπισαν τις περιπτώσεις του Le Ponant και Maersk Alabama αντιστοιχα.Ιδίως στην περίπτωση του Le Ponant η Γαλλία απεφάσισε να απεμπλακεί των κανόνων εμπλοκής(σους οποίους είναι τόσο προσηλωμένες οι δικές μας στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις)και να φανεί αποτελεσματική και στα μάτια του Γαλλικού λαού αλλά και στα μάτια των επιβαινόντων κάθε πλεούμενου που φέρει την Γαλλική σημαία.Η Γαλλία απεφάσισε να τιμωρήσει τους καταληψίες.Οσο το Le Ponant ευρίσκετο αγκυροβολημένο οι Γάλλοι διεμήνυσαν στους πειρατές "μη τυχόν και συμβεί κάτι σε Γάλλο υπήκοο η μη τυχόν και μεταφέρετε κάποιον στην στεριά διότι θα αναλάβουμε άμεση δράση",μόλις δε παρέδωσαν τα λύτρα και ελευθερώθηκε το πλήρωμα,σηκώθηκε ελικόπτερο με ανδρες των ειδικών δυνάμεων,εξοπλισμένους με MC Millan(όπλα ελεύθερων σκοπευτών) ,κατεδίωξαν το τζιπ των πειρατών στην έρημο,το ακινητοποίησαν πυροβολώντας στην μηχανή και στην συμπλοκή εκτέλεσαν δυο τρείς πειρατές.Καί ξαναπήραν πίσω τα λύτρα.Ολα αυτά έγιναν μετα από άδεια που έλαβαν οι Γαλλικές δυνάμεις από τις Σομαλικές αρχές.Είναι οι ενέργεις κράτους που αποφάσισε να τιμωρήσει κάποιους που προσέβαλαν την σημαία του.Το ίδιο έπραξαν και οι Αμερικάνοι με το Μαερσκ Αλαμπάμα.Προσέγγισαν την υπόθεση ως τιμωροί.Οι δικές μας δυνάμεις και OYK έχουν στείλει στην φρεγάτα που περιπολεί και ελικόπτερο υπάρχει.Απλώς μάλλον είναι προσηλωμένοι σε κανόνες εμπλοκής και στην ανυπαρξία σχετικών κανόνων δικαίου.

----------


## leodint63

http://www.cargolaw.com/2008nightmare_ponant.html

Παραθέτω το λινκ της περίπτωσης Le Ponant.Επίσης σημειολογικής σημασίας είναι και το γεγονός ότι ο Σαρκοζί συνάντησε όλο το πλήρωμα μόλις επέστρεψαν στην πατρίδα τους.Τους έσφιξε το χέρι και φωτογραφήθηκε μαζί τους.Αντιστοίχως σε δικές μας περιπτώσεις εχουμε το "και τα 23 μελη του πληρώματος είναι καλά στη υγεία τους"

----------

